# clogchopper



## petebee50 (Jan 16, 2011)

Have any of yall tried the general clogchopper head? If so whatd ya think? Looks wicked.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks cool, I think I will order one. I will let ya know how it works.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

*STUCK !:sweatdrop:*


----------



## petebee50 (Jan 16, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Looks cool, I think I will order one. I will let ya know how it works.


K thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> *STUCK !:sweatdrop:*


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## petebee50 (Jan 16, 2011)

UnclogNH said:


> STUCK !:sweatdrop:


So why do you think it will stick easily?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Off sets. Sanitary Tee's on their side and getting wedged in. Failing Orangeburge pipe. 
Stuck in a outside running trap. When sewers chimney down to meet the street grade getting hung up in there. Looks like that could ride up and out a sewer pipe and wrap up in a manhole easy too.
I have run many styles of sewer blades that one make me nervous.


----------



## petebee50 (Jan 16, 2011)

UnclogNH said:


> Off sets. Sanitary Tee's on their side and getting wedged in. Failing Orangeburge pipe.
> Stuck in a outside running trap. When sewers chimney down to meet the street grade getting hung up in there. Looks like that could ride up and out a sewer pipe and wrap up in a manhole easy too.
> I have run many styles of sewer blades that one make me nervous.


I hear what your saying, but I for one can't wait to try one.Our company does under slab relining, ad this head should span the missing bottom without falling out. Annd frankly if it gets stuck we charge to go get it. We are not responsible for defective plumbing.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It looks like it would be better on hard deposits but I suspect roots would just clog it up too easily. I think ENZ first came out with this about 2 years ago and called it a tulip cutter.


----------

